# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Tour du lịch Vũng Tàu biển xanh – Hè 2013

## thuydn

*Mã tour:* ND040

*Giá từ:* 1.350.000 VNĐ

*Thời gian:*3 ngày - 2 đêm

*Phương tiện:* Ô tô 

*Khách sạn:* 2 sao

*Khởi hành:*Theo yêu cầu

*Điểm đến:*BÌNH CHÂU - HỒ CỐC - VŨNG TÀU

*Lịch trình:*Tour du lịch  VŨNG TÀU - BÌNH CHÂU - HỒ CỐC


_Tham gia ngay Tour du lịch Vũng Tàu biển xanh vẫy gọi hè 2013 để thỏa sức chinh phục biển khơi và thư giãn cùng dòng suối khoáng nóng, giá cực kỳ hấp dẫn!_

*NGÀY 01: SUỐI NƯỚC KHOÁNG BÌNH CHÂU*

Xe và hướng dẫn Công ty du lịch Đất Việt đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn.
Khởi hành đi Bình Châu. Đoàn dừng chân dùng điểm tâm sáng tại Nhà Hàng trên đường đi.
Khởi hành đến KDL Suối Khoáng Nóng Bình Châu.
Tại đây, quý khách sẽ tham quan khu Du Lịch sinh thái Bình Châu. Đến hồ Suối Mơ, Hồ Quê Hương khách tự do tắm nước khoáng nóng, tinh bùn khoáng. Khách có thể ngâm chân dưới dòng nước khoáng nóng hơn 370C có tác dụng làm mịn da, giảm các bệnh về Hệ thần kinh,ngoài da,phong thấp… Đoàn ghé tham quan khu vực Giếng Trời, khách tự luộc trứng gà bằng nước khoáng 820C, dùng trứng chín lòng đào thơm ngon và đầy bổ dưỡng (tự túc).
Đoàn tiếp tục lộ trình đến Hồ Cốc, Dùng cơm trưa, nghỉ giải lao, ngắm biển tự do. Đoàn khởi hành đến với Long Hải tham quan Dinh Cô.
Tiếp tục đến với thành phố biển Vũng Tàu.
Đến Vũng Tàu, quý khách nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi. Quý khách dùng cơm chiều.
Quý khách tự do, dạo phố biển về đêm.

*NGÀY 02: VŨNG TÀU – CÁC THẮNG CẢNH
*
Đoàn dùng điểm tâm sáng.
Quý khách tự do tắm biển, thưởng thức hải sản tươi sống tại bãi biển ( chi phí tự túc) Đoàn dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng.
Nghỉ ngơi Xe đưa quý khách đi tham quan Chùa Thích Ca Phật Đài, Đình Thần Thắng Tam, Niết Bàn Tịnh Xá.
Đoàn dùng cơm tối tại Nhà Hàng tham gia chương trình Galar Dinner với dàn âm thanh hoành tráng và nhiều trò chơi vui nhộn hấp dẫn.
Quý khách có thể xem chương trình Đua Chó nếu vào tối thứ 7 (chi phí tự tục)

*NGÀY 3: VÙNG TÀU – TP.HCM*

5oàn dùng điểm tâm sáng.
Tự do tắm khách tắm biển.
Quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng, Đoàn dùng cơm trưa Khởi hành về Tp.HCM Trên đường về đoàn dừng chân tham quan và mua đặc sản tại Trung tâm thương mại Bà Rịa – Siêu thị mắm Trí Hải, Bò Sữa Long Thành.
Về đến điểm đón ban đầu, kết thúc chuyến tham quan. Chia tay và hẹn ngày gặp lại.


*GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM:*Phương tiện: Xe  tham quan Aero Space + Hi – Class 45 chỗ đời mới: ti vi, băng đôi, ghế  bật, máy lạnh. Đạt tiêu chuẩn du lịch. Xem hình xe đính kèm.Khách sạn: Khách sạn 3 sao: Hải Âu, Lammy, Angela, Goldend Rain, Quê Hương…
Tiện nghi trong phòng: máy lạnh, tivi, điện thoại, hệ thống nước nóng, . . vệ sinh khép kín . Phòng từ 2 – 3 – 4 khách.Ăn uống: Tiêu chuẩn: Bữa sáng – 40.000 vnd/k. (Đính kèm thực đơn)
Nếu chọn 3 sao ăn sáng buffet Bữa chính – 95.000 vnd/k. (Đính kèm thực đơn)
Thực đơn Vinpearl land 150.000/vnđ/k. (Đính kèm thực đơn)
Ăn sáng ngày đâu: Hủ tíu, bánh mì ôpla, . . . giải khát cafê, nước ngọt, .
Ăn trưa, chiều: gồm 07 món ngon, hợp vệ sinh (thực đơn đính kèm)Đoàn có hướng dẫn  viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho Quý khách. HDV tổ  chức các trò chơi vận động tập thể, sinh hoạt, ca hát.Bảo hiểm: Khách được bảo hiểm du lịch Bảo Minh trọn gói, mức bồi thường tối đa 20.000.000đ/vụ. Thuốc Y tế thông thường.Qùa tặng: Mỗi vị khách trên đường đi được phục vụ nón du lịch, khăn lạnh, 02 chai nước 0.5l / ngày /người.
*GIÁ VÉ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*Thuế VAT 10%.Các chi phí cá  nhân khác ngoài chương trình (ăn hải sản, giặt ủi, điện thoại, thức uống  trong minibar…) Tiền Tip cho lái xe và HDV (nếu có)
*GIÁ VÉ TRẺ EM:*Từ 01 – dưới 05 tuổi miễn phí (hai người lớn chỉ kèm 1 trẻ miễn phí).Từ 05 đến dưới 11 tuổi tính 50% giá vé (ngủ ghép cùng gia đình).

*Công ty Cổ phần ĐT TM DV Du lịch Đất Việt*
                                 198 Phan Văn Trị, P.10, Quận Gò Vấp, TP.HCM
                                 ĐT: (08) 3989 7562 - 3894 1794
Email: sales@datviettour.com.vn

----------

